# kicking litter EVERYWHERE



## lindatm (Mar 13, 2006)

My cat is 9 months old and he just recently started to kick a large hole in his litter box everytime he goes to the washroom. In doing so he kicks a large pile of litter all around the litter box, kicking stool out in the process. I have purchased a closed litter box with a door in the front, but he kicks the litter out the door. I have multi-cat home, and some cats hate the closed litter box. The messy kitten, will stop using his closed litter box and use the other cat's open box. I even purchased open pan litter boxes with higher side walls to keep the litter in when he digs to CHINA! How do I get him to stop? Please help?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Dec 28, 2005)

My three kick litter all over.
I found a very high sided storage container at Wal-Mart that is 12 inches tall and replaced all my litter boxes with them. 
It did the trick- mostly. They still occasionally play in a litter box but I expect them to stop that as they get older.

The newer rechargeable "vacuum on a stick" type gadgets are very useful for this type of frequent clean up!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Mine are the same. Litter everywhere! I did the same thing as Cearbhaill and it helped a lot but I still have to keep a little broom and dust bin by the box.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hope he out grows it? 

Or keep a cordless handheld vacum very near the litterbox. Mine is mounted on the wall above the litter box so I can clean up easier. 

I discovered it was easier to do things that make it easier for me to clean up than it is to stop a cat from doing what comes natural to him.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

I also got a plastic storage bin with high walls, and we use that as a litter box. It has helped a lot. It probably cut back on the amount of poo/litter that made to the floor by 90%. But Bella still has some good litter-flinging skills... :roll:


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

All three of mine do this too! I just have to vac the bathroom twice a day!


----------



## lindatm (Mar 13, 2006)

well that seems to be solution. I guess i will just have to go shopping now (YES hahaha). thanks for your posts everybody, but doesn't the high walls on the storage container make it harder to clean the litter box? or hard for the cat to jump into, because i have an older cat which is a good girl, its the male kitten thats the problem?


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Teach it to use a loo! Have you guyz seen that thing that teaches cats to use the toilet? itz like a litter tray that goes over the toliet bowl, and eventually you take piece by piece out untill it uses that toliet without the litter.  

http://www.citikitty.com/index.htm


----------



## mariah25 (Mar 18, 2006)

my cats also kick litter all over. The oldest digs to china all the time. Im suprised that she has literally dug to china.... Its to the point that she kicks out poop poohs all over and then all the litter has been piled to one side of the box..


----------



## Cearbhaill (Dec 28, 2005)

> doesn't the high walls on the storage container make it harder to clean the litter box? or hard for the cat to jump into, because i have an older cat which is a good girl, its the male kitten thats the problem?


You could always devise some sort of step so that the older cat has an easier time going in and out.
When my boys were teeny babies I used a stack of old books next to the litter pans so that they could get in and out more easily.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

You can put your litter box in a bigger box. Then you can pour the contents of the bigger box (it even can be an cardboard box) everyday in the litter box.


----------



## lindatm (Mar 13, 2006)

good idea Ann, about puting the small box into a bigger box. All of the posts of been great, I feel dumb for not thinking of some of these things myself.

I really want to try the toilet training. It would be so convienent, especially living in a 1bdrm apt with a man and two cats!!!!


----------

